# GoE LIVE! - Roll Your Own Micro-Controller - Feb 5th, 2011



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Just in case you missed the discussion over in the Make and Take section....
Tomorrow at 2 p.m. EST the New England group will be having a Make 'n Take/Drink 'n Think/Watch live event.



Steve-O said:


> Heya folks,
> 
> Hope some of you have time tomorrow to tune and watch a spirited (likely in their spirits) band of haunt misfits learning how to home brew micro-controllers. The live stream should begin around 2:00, and we'll have someone dedicated to moderating chat questions, here and on the ustream channel itself.
> 
> ...


----------

